# 750-8212 (PFC200) lässt sich nicht über Wago Ethernet Settings konfigurieren



## WUEST (12 März 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem. Es klingt erstmal sehr banal und zwar kann ich meine Wago 750-8212 nicht über Ethernet Settings konfigurieren. Ich habe alle Schritte nach Handbuch befolgt und habe das mit anderen SPS auch schon viele Male erfolgreich getan. Meine SPS ist also über das Kommunikationskabel an meinen PC angeschlossen, die Version 6.8.2 von Ethernet Settings ist installiert und ebenso der Kabeltreiber. Nun kann ich meine SPS auch lesen und erkennt sie. Allerdings ist die IP nicht konfiguriert und es fehlt der Reiter Netzwerke um diese einzustellen (siehe Anhang). Ich bin etwas ratlos woran das liegen kann. Hat jemand eine Idee oder ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen kann!


----------



## dingo (12 März 2019)

Möglicherweise ist der Port für Ethernetsettings im Controller deaktiviert.
Mit Ethernetsettings kannst Du Wago Controller im Netz suchen lassen, vielleicht hast Du Glück, kannst so die IP Adresse des Controller anzeigen lassen.
Dann in der Weboberfläche des Controller den Port wieder aktivieren, glaube im Reiter Firewall...

oder Firmware Reset durchführen, falls nichts wichtiges auf dem Controller gespeichert ist, so wird wieder Alles gelöscht.

Bin gerade unterwegs, könnte Morgen genauere Details/ Screenshots geben


----------



## Triox85 (13 März 2019)

Moin. 
Hast du die Speicherkarte evtl. schon im Controller drin?
Nimm die für die erst-konfiguration wieder heraus. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## WUEST (13 März 2019)

Danke für eure Antworten. @dingo: Es würde mich wundern, wenn der Port deaktiviert wäre. Es handelt sich ja um eine Erst-Konfiguration und resetet habe ich ihn auch nochmal um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen... @Triox85: Eine Speicherkarte habe ich auch nicht drin.


----------



## .:WAGO::0102330:. (1 April 2019)

Hallo WUEST. Bitte einmal die Version der WAGO Ethernet-Settings Software überprüfen. Aktuell ist Version 6.10.4.10. 
Grundsätzlich läßt sich der Ethernet Port beim PFC nur konfigurieren wenn er an einem Netzwerk angeschlossen ist. Es gibt aber auch die Möglichkeit den PFC temporär (bis zum nächsten Neustart) eine statisch Adresse zu verpassen.
Dazu den Betriebsartenschalter in die Stop Position stellen und den Resetknopf länger als 8 Sekunden drücken bis die SYS LED blinkt. Der PFC hat dann die IP-Adresse 19.168.1.17 und kann über das Web Based Management angesprochen werden.
Dort kann man dann seine Einstellungen vornehmen.


----------



## gravieren (2 April 2019)

IP-Adresse   192.168.1.17   wäre die default IP-Adresse   !


----------

